# small rider board fs



## dkrakel (Nov 2, 2003)

my son has outgrown his k2 mini zep 02 board, great shape except he put a few decals on it. . . at least they're cool ones. comes with syncro bindings; also some northwave mp250 boots, size 6/6.5. everything used one season before he outgrew it. $200 takes all or make an offer. email: [email protected]


----------

